# Netting fry



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I wish to remove my Platy fry from the tank for about half an hour so I can properly clean the bottom of the tank, which I've noticed in photos is pretty much covered with fine leftovers of what I've been feeding them as well as the more obvious tiny fry poop and so on which I am removing every day, but the gravel vac won't pick up the fine stuff.

Is it okay to net them, into a bucket or something containing their own tank water? I have a large fine mesh net. Then I was going to clean the bottom of the tank, and put in new water half way up, and the other half their old tank water.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, if you must move them, take them in their own water.
And try to keep the water the same temp as they are going back into. 
When you get them into the separate container, add 30% clean water to 
let them acclimate a little better to the 50% you will be doing in their tank.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I think I'll just leave them until they are bigger, the bacteria are probably eating that stuff down there. I have two or three "dedicated bottom feeders" though, who won't touch any food that hasn't hit the bottom. They don't have swim bladder as they can perfectly glide over the bottom tail up and face down, they're just convinced all the food is down there. I'm just worried about them taking in rotting food.


----------

